# Помогите определить год/модель Юпитера



## Demoners (20 Апр 2011)

Вот фото


 

 



все что можете сказать
спасибо


----------



## Jupiter (20 Апр 2011)

89-92 год,сделан на дому. Попадаются довольно неплохие. Но почти всегда что то не то.То внутри мех о резонатор трётся, то ещё что то не срастилось. Всё из за того,что составляющие от разных баянов.Притёрка дома, "выносная модель",короче.
Но если нравится- берите. Всё ведь вынесено с Юпитера. Модель "стандарт".


----------



## zet10 (21 Апр 2011)

Довольно таки убогий фабричный инструмент выпуска 91-94 г...Дешевый целлулоид,ненадежные механники,ниже среднего аккорд,в свое время все студенты игравшие на этих моделях пытались их поменять,т.к аккорд просто не выдерживал. Думаю это было обусловленно тем что в то время фабрика думала не о качестве( как и многие сейчас) а о том как выжить и не закрыться вообще.С 90-х Время идет а суть пока не меняется,рыночные отношения все крепче и крепче становятся))...Хотя надо отдать должное Российским фабрикам некоторая модернизация все же происходит...хотя конечно за ЦЕНОЙ она не поспевает..."Цена всегда впереди!!"


----------

